# Six-Year SA imposed Golden Strand, Nags Head



## donnaval (Jun 17, 2010)

Ouch.

The letter is a little confusing, throwing around a lot of different figures, but bottom line seems to be $300/year for 6 years.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Wow, that's a lot of years for an SA*



donnaval said:


> Ouch.
> 
> The letter is a little confusing, throwing around a lot of different figures, but bottom line seems to be $300/year for 6 years.



Scared me almost to death.  I recently bought a week at the Golden Strand.  Whew, it's not the same Golden Strand.  I own at an OBX resort, which just got new management (positive move) and they're already starting to renovate a resort that is long overdue, but has the potential to be great again.  I expect to see an SA or major increase in MF next year.  

Best wishes


----------



## aliikai2 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Are you sure?*

Looking at http://www.goldenstrandnc.org/4436.html it seems to be the same resort. Greg



Egret1986 said:


> Scared me almost to death.  I recently bought a week at the Golden Strand.  Whew, it's not the same Golden Strand.  I own at an OBX resort, which just got new management (positive move) and they're already starting to renovate a resort that is long overdue, but has the potential to be great again.  I expect to see an SA or major increase in MF next year.
> 
> Best wishes


----------



## janej (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes.  It is the same one.  I won an ebay auction last week and found out about the SA before I made payment.  Check out my thread here

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130742

I think it is still good value for prime summer week.  But I was afraid it might get complicated when off-season owners start to bail out.


----------

